# Cannot install Ez drummer expansion, help!



## maliciousteve (May 2, 2012)

I just bought the Metal Machine Expansion from sweetwater.com. It's a digital download from Toontrack and I've downloaded it but when I try to install it, I get a message roughly saying 'error 1309, verify that this file exists' and I have to abort the installation.

I'm downloading it again just in case there was a problem with the initial download but what could be causing this?


----------



## maliciousteve (May 2, 2012)

Nevermind I've figured it out. Just in case any one else gets this problem...make sure you right clip on the zip file and click 'extract all' that way it installs properly.


----------

